# River Monster - 3/28/14



## Hube (Jul 6, 2006)

Well after countless years of trying to find the one, everything lined up perfect Friday night. Weighed her at the river and she went 61lbs. Found out Sunday the scale was off 4.5lbs, so she really was 65lbs. Great time with a great group of guys. Put her back where we found her to swim another day. Just wish we could have tagged her somehow. Will try to get the videos up also.


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Very nice day


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

That's a heck of a pile of flat heads and blues, get the grease hot!


----------



## Tee (Jan 2, 2014)

Nice catch. What ramp did you guys launch from?


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice job guys!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blastn & Castn (Mar 11, 2010)

Nice Congrats. What river? Were abouts? Bet a lot of beer drinking after that one


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice pile of blues and yellars!! Wtg


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

A very nice Op. Thanks a million for releasing her. But by the looks of your catch every one had plenty of fish for the skillet.
Those are the trips that you talk about the rest of your life.
Congrats on a nice catch.


----------



## Hube (Jul 6, 2006)

Brazos river, no boat ramps


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Wow what a catch the river looks perfect, great job.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes sir..


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

That's a heck of cat was this on RR or trot line ? I assume live perch


----------



## Hube (Jul 6, 2006)

plain old limb line & perch, R&R would have been crazy

can't figure out how to get the vids on here, anyone know?


----------



## james79 (Nov 30, 2010)

Nice Job!


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

Congrats on the trophy. Good job on the release.


----------



## Gator gazer (Apr 4, 2014)

That will work!!


----------



## ikeephardheads (Feb 23, 2008)

Hube said:


> Brazos river, no boat ramps


ya catch them by hand? Noodling?


----------



## sawgrass (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey guys I tag a lot of mine with a brass dog Collar tag and a zip tie , I have never revived a phone call but I've done a lot of big cats around riverside.


----------



## Hube (Jul 6, 2006)

ikeephardheads said:


> ya catch them by hand? Noodling?


Never tried noodling - guess we are too scared or smart. The guy in the second pic got hit by a cotton mouth back in high school, it was pretty bad. We stay in the boat now.

Would appreciate if you guys would give me a vote.

http://fishgame.com/2014/04/river-monster/

Will definitely have to look into getting some tags made. I guess you just run it through the back fin?


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Themersome real nice lookin fish you got thar. Congrats on the giant quest.


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

*cool*

:bluefish:Themersome real nice looking fish you got. Congrats on the giant quest.


----------

